# Shelfari?



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone sign up yet?

http://www.shelfari.com/

If you do join the PB group.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 19, 2007)

Thinking about it!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Thinking about it!



C'mon, it looks like fun!


----------



## sastark (Jul 19, 2007)

I joined, but can't find the PuritanBoard group. Is there some term I should search for?


----------



## sastark (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok, I figured out why I couldn't find the group. It's name is spelled P-u-t-i-t-an. Putitan!

At least, that is how it is spelled when you browse groups alphabetically. When I click on the title, it is spelled correctly. Wierd. Anyway, I joined the group.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2007)

sastark said:


> I joined, but can't find the PuritanBoard group. Is there some term I should search for?



go to the groups search page and enter "puritan Board" in the search engine, that should work


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2007)

sastark said:


> Ok, I figured out why I couldn't find the group. It's name is spelled P-u-t-i-t-an. Putitan!
> 
> At least, that is how it is spelled when you browse groups alphabetically. When I click on the title, it is spelled correctly. Wierd. Anyway, I joined the group.



Not that wierd...when you consider that the guy who set it up can't type worth a d--n.



I'm claiming the chewbaca defense!

Anyway I just looked at it to see why you couldn't find it and I changed it just a second ago.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 19, 2007)

In all fairness to dyslexic (sp?) typers everywhere, I do a double-take sometimes when I see signs for the Ruritan Club.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 19, 2007)

Joined.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 19, 2007)

And who started "Refomed Theology"?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> And who started "Refomed Theology"?



Some fat beer drinkin' guy who reads to much...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 19, 2007)

Ya'll need avatars


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 19, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Some fat beer drinkin' guy who reads to much...


That would be, "too much."  If he's Reformed and misspelled a word, he must be winding down with a cold one, eh?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> That would be, "too much."  If he's Reformed and misspelled a word, he must be winding down with a cold one, eh?





You nailed me


----------

